# Tutorial Video: How to Fit Snow Chains



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

We put this together this step-by-step chain fitting tutorial mainly for snow travellers in Australia and New Zealand.

On a side note, best start to the Australian snow season since 1990! 

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

